# MAC - Colour Craft Swatches - Jul 09



## MAC_Whore (Mar 31, 2009)

Place all your *Colour Craft* swatches and product photographs in this thread - please ensure that your images are clear, in focus and as colour-accurate as possible! For the sake of clarity, I ask that official product images and swatches (those that you would find on a mailer postcard, sourced from MAC or posted on the official MAC website) are not posted in this thread.

Please remember that Specktra has a posting guideline that all posted images be no wider than 640 pixels or higher than 800 pixels - if your image is any larger than that, please make a text link to the image instead.








This thread is for pictures only.  Please keep all chatter and questions within the *Colour Craft* discussion thread. 
For official product images, release dates, prices and full collection information, please refer to the *Colour Craft* colour story thread.


----------



## lara (Mar 31, 2009)

*Re: MAC - Colour Craft Swatches*

Originally posted by *purrtykitty*

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *;1569990* 
_Porcelain Pink MSF w/ flash





w/flash





no flash








_


----------



## lara (Mar 31, 2009)

*Re: MAC - Colour Craft Swatches*





Glissade, Northern Light, *Porcelain Pink *





*Porcelain Pink*





*Porcelain Pink*, Glissade, Northern Light, Petticoat, Shooting Star, Shimpagne, New Vegas, Lightscapade





Petticoat, *Porcelain Pink*, New Vegas, Shimpagne, Shooting Star


----------



## TheWorldsDresse (Apr 5, 2009)

*Re: MAC - Colour Craft Swatches*

Porcelain Pink on deep skin tones


----------



## Susanne (Apr 6, 2009)

*Re: MAC - Colour Craft Swatches*

*Thank you Erin!!*


----------



## iheartmakeup (May 11, 2009)

*Re: MAC - Colour Craft Swatches*

hello! MSF swatches 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




smooth merge (all 3 strips then all together)





triple fusion (all 3 strips then all togeter)





warm blend (all 3 strips then all together)





L-R: porcelain pink, sunny by nature, cheeky bronze, triple fusion, smooth merge, warm blend


----------



## iheartmakeup (May 12, 2009)

*Re: MAC - Colour Craft Swatches*

bottom - top & left - right
blonde, smooth merge, redhead, triple fusion


----------



## kyoto (Jun 7, 2009)

*Re: MAC - Colour Craft - Jul 09*

Triple Fusion






Fashion Patch






Eccentricity


----------



## rocketqueen (Jun 9, 2009)

*Re: MAC - Colour Craft - Jul 09*


----------



## kyoto (Jun 11, 2009)

*Re: MAC - Colour Craft - Jul 09*

Cheeky Bronze





Cheeky Bronze





Cheeky Bronze





Cheeky Bronze/Light Flush/Petticoat


----------



## k0rn_peachy (Jun 18, 2009)

*Re: MAC - Colour Craft - Jul 09*

Mineralize eyeshadow Eccentricity (Daylight)


----------



## k0rn_peachy (Jun 21, 2009)

*Re: MAC - Colour Craft - Jul 09*

*Eyeshadows comparisons for Eccentricity :*

*Yellow part*






*Brown part






Mauve part






Purple part





*


----------



## pumpkincraze (Jun 21, 2009)

*Re: MAC - Colour Craft - Jul 09*

*




*


----------



## NeonKitty (Jun 26, 2009)

Thank you to Erine for these pics!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *erine1881* 

 
_i repeat, this is the 131 brush.  130 doesn't exist.

top view and side view







_


----------



## NeonKitty (Jun 26, 2009)

Thanks again Erine!!
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *erine1881* 

 
_















_


----------



## NeonKitty (Jun 26, 2009)

Erine, thank you! you are my hero!


 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *erine1881* 

 
_













_


----------



## lipglosseater (Jun 26, 2009)

A million thanks to the wonderful erine1881 for these swatches!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *erine1881* 

 
_





the full hand shot is swatched in the order the colours lay in each pot. some of the following pics are of my hand at different angles.























_


----------



## Miss QQ (Jun 27, 2009)

Blushes and 131 are missing. On display are the l/g, l/s and the cute MES. 





MSFs.


----------



## icesng (Jun 28, 2009)

Swatches are more pigmented and darker IRL. Smooth merge does look a lot like petticoat if i pick up more of the raspberry color


----------



## stickles (Jun 28, 2009)

Some Singapore swatches!  I only bought three of the lipglass, but they are quite pretty, and the orange one is gorgeous (but doesn't work on me), so here are comparison swatches of the ones I did buy:

*Indoor with flash*
_Left (top to bottom):_ Lovechild lipglass, Lust lipglass, Cultured lipglass, Perky lipglass, Lavender Whip lipstick, Up the Amp lipstick, Purple Rite lipstick, Magnetique lipglass, Palatial lustreglass, Style Minx lipglass, Fun n Sexy lipstick 

Color Craft lipglasses
_Right (top to bottom):_ Pretty pattern, Eclectic Edge, Funky Fusion






Indoor without flash (more true to color):


----------



## rocking chick (Jun 28, 2009)

Clockwise: Fashion Patch,Eccentricity,Assemblage,Girlish Romp






Left to right: Eclectic Edge, Color Crafted


----------



## rocking chick (Jun 28, 2009)

This is my 1st time doing swatches. Pls pardon me if its not well taken.

1st row: Eccentricity
2nd row: Fashion Patch
Vertical row on right side:Girlish Romp





Bottom row: Assemblage
Near to my thumb: top - Eclectic Edge, bottom - Color Crafted


----------



## dreamer246 (Jun 29, 2009)

Pardon the poor quality of these pics, I took them with my lousy phone camera while at the counter. The colors are brighter irl, my camera makes them look dull.

Lip glosses:
Electic Edge - Miss Marble - Pretty Pattern
Crazy Haute - Nice Mix Up - Funky Fusion





Lipsticks on the side:
Most Popular (lustre) - Ever Embellish (lustre)
Color Crafted (frost) - Trimming Talk (frost)
Madly Creative (frost) - Made With Love (lustre)





Bottom row:
Warm Blend MSF - Sunny By Nature MSF





Smooth Merge MSF on my thumb (hope you can see the metallic sheen of it)





I don't know if you can see it, but Cheeky Bronze (bottom right of pic) is on the right of Sunny By Nature. It was actually very sheer when I swatched it, probably going to be a highlighting shade on me.


----------



## luhly4 (Jun 30, 2009)

Thanks to Erine for the swatches 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *erine1881* 

 
_ sorry folks.  better late than never, right?









_


----------



## ShuGirl (Jun 30, 2009)

if pics don't work:
http://i434.photobucket.com/albums/q...3/P1000180.jpg
http://i434.photobucket.com/albums/q...3/P1000179.jpg
http://i434.photobucket.com/albums/q...3/P1000181.jpg


----------



## dreamer246 (Jun 30, 2009)

More pics! Sorry about the poor quality, but I've already tried my best. Thumbnails are clickable.

Fashion Patch - Odd Bits


 



Cheeky Bronze




Comparison swatches: Cheeky Bronze (black), Earth To Earth solid side (green), Brunette MSF 2nd stripe (blue), Brunette MSF 1st stripe (red)


 

 



Gold Rebel l/g VS Cheeky Bronze MSF


 



Nice Mix Up - Utterly Posh d/g




                 Utterly Posh
Gold Rebel - Nice Mix Up


----------



## franimal (Jun 30, 2009)

Miss marble or crazy haute?, pretty pattern, eclectic edge
funky fusion, Miss marble or crazy haute?


 


 

top:improvise
l to r: daft pink, fad-dabulous, cheek & cheerful, hand-finish, daft pink, style demon


 



 

Cheeky bronze, smooth merge, triple fusion, sunny by nature, (smooth merge again?oops)


 

natural flare
 

 

fashion patch 




 



eccentricity 




 



odd bits


 

 



girlish romp


 



assemblage


 




top row: trimming talk, made with love, most popular
middle row: color crafted, ever embellish
bottom: madly creative


----------



## AngelBunny (Jul 1, 2009)

These are missing one of the glosses (Eclectic Edge), two of the MES pinwheels (Natural Flare and Girlish Romp) and one of the MSFs (Triple Fusion) because my Nordie's didn't receive those yet.  

Taken on NC15 skin.


----------



## stickles (Jul 1, 2009)

More comparison swatches, enjoy!

Love Rock, Gentle, Pleasantry, Daft Pink 
With flash:





Without flash:





Swatches, with a few more colors:
solid side of Moon River, Dainty, Dame, Daft Pink, Petalpoint, Pleasantry, Love Rock (mixed), Gentle, Grand Duo (mixed)






Earth to earth, Improvise, Cheeky Bronze, Gold Spill, Hot Planet, Warm Soul, Refined without flash:





Swatches:


----------



## kittykit (Jul 1, 2009)

Smooth Merge MSF


----------



## KarlaSugar (Jul 2, 2009)




----------



## zerin (Jul 3, 2009)




----------



## Lilli-Marleen (Jul 3, 2009)

MSF Porcelain Pink and MSF Smooth Merge


----------



## sapnap (Jul 4, 2009)

pic 1 - sunny by nature
pic 3- porcelain pink


NC 45 ish skin crappy phone swatches


----------



## red (Jul 4, 2009)

natural light no flash

ECCENTRICITY mes & 131 brush


----------



## Bluebell (Jul 4, 2009)

Cheeky Bronze:





Daft Pink:





Style Demon:





Brush 131:









Swatches:




Top Style Demon, Middle Naked Honey e/s and Daft Pink, Bottom Cheeky Bronze MSF


----------



## Ernie (Jul 4, 2009)

Natural Flare mineralize eyeshadows




Hand Finish mineralize blush




Nice Mix Up lipglass with Neutralzone lipglass pencil





Eclectic Edge with Lush n Lilac lip pencil




Odd Bits and Girlish Romp with Raven eye pencil




Daft Pink mineralize blush




Daft Pink mineralize blush


----------



## Marjolaine (Jul 5, 2009)

Swatches on highly pigmented lips, NC30 skin.. All pictures taken in daylight, w/o flash.

(Clickable thumbnails)




Miss Marble:



Made With Love:



Madly Creative:



Triple Fusion:




Cheeky Bronze:


----------



## Binni (Jul 5, 2009)

Porcelain Pink and Daft Pink


----------



## pumpkincraze (Jul 6, 2009)

http://i168.photobucket.com/albums/u...e/DSC03309.jpg



































[/b]


----------



## Sanderlees (Jul 8, 2009)

*Warm Blend MSF*





*Warm Blend MSF - Vertical swatch = mixed*





*Triple Fusion MSF*





*Triple Fusion MSF - Vertical Swatch = Mixed*





*Smooth Merge MSF*





*Smooth Merge MSF - Vertical Swatch = Mixed*





*Porcelain Pink MSF*





*Sunny By Nature MSF*





*Cheeky Bronze MSF*





*Cheeky Bronze, Porcelain Pink, Sunny By Nature*





*Natural Flare MES*











*Eccentricity MES*










*Daft Pink*





*Improvise*





*Fad-Dabulous*





*Cheek & Cheerful*





*Style Demon*





*Daft Pink, Improvise, Fad-dabulous, Cheek and Cheerful, Style Demon*





*Eclectic Edge*





*Miss Marble*





*Eclectic Edge, Miss Marble*





*Eclectic Edge*





*Miss Marble*​


----------



## shimmergrass (Jul 9, 2009)

2009-07-09+10.50.42.jpg (image)


----------



## TheWorldsDresse (Jul 9, 2009)

Colorcraft MSFs:


----------



## misha5150 (Jul 9, 2009)

Here are pics of Style Demon and Warm Blend on NC45 skintone!!!













The camera doesn't give Style Demon justice...it's absolutely stunning IRL!!
The swatches are from left - right: Warm Blend blended, bottom strip, middle strip and top strip of Warm Blend, bottom is Style Demon


----------



## AngelBunny (Jul 9, 2009)




----------



## RayannaBanana (Jul 10, 2009)

Sorry these are kind of crappy, I did them in a hurry.


----------



## Face2Mac (Jul 10, 2009)

Gold Deposit, Warm blend, Cheeky Bronze, Warmed
Expensive Pink on top of Cheeky Bronze and Mythology


----------



## make_up_maven (Jul 10, 2009)

Mac Colour Craft Mineralize Skinfinish Porcelain Pink:






Mac Colour Craft Mineralize Skinfinish Smooth Merge:






Mac Colour Craft Mineralize Skinfinish Triple Fusion:






Mac Colour Craft Mineralize Skinfinish Cheeky Bronze:






Mac Colour Craft Mineralize Skinfinish Sunny by Nature:






Mac Colour Craft Mineralize Skinfinish lined up like soldiers: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Brushes from this collection:


----------



## zoj2 (Jul 10, 2009)

Made with Love (lustre) on very darkly pigmented lips


----------



## dreamer246 (Jul 11, 2009)

Blonde MSF (all stripes mixed together) - Daft Pink MB - Petticoat MSF

(without flash)





(with flash)


----------



## only1angel (Jul 11, 2009)

All swatches on NW20-25 skin tone. Heavily swatched for you to see the true colors.

Left-Right: Style Demon, Fad-dabulous, Cheek & Cheerful, Improvise, Daft Pink, Hand Finish








Different lighting: 







Dainty, Moon River, Hand Finish







Love Rock, Daft Pink







Hand Finish, Improvise, Moon River





different lighting






Grand Duo, Style Demon, Fad-Dabulous






Girlish Romp (top), Eccentricity (bottom)






Made With Love l/s







Left to Right: Blonde MSF, Smooth Merge blended, Smooth Merge all 3 stripes






Left to Right: Redhead MSF, Triple Fusion blended, Triples Fusion all 3 stripes


----------



## annielise (Jul 11, 2009)




----------



## SiCiLyGiRl (Jul 12, 2009)




----------



## foxxylatina07 (Jul 13, 2009)

Swatches on my NC40-42 skintone. Enjoy!






Smooth Merge, Cheeky Bronze, Porcelain Pink, Sunny by Nature with the light on






W/O the light on






Crazy Haute l/g






Pretty Pattern l/g






Crazy Haute and Pretty Pattern l/g






Sunny by Nature and Smooth Merge MSF






Cheeky Bronze and Porcelain Pink MSF


----------



## shimmergrass (Jul 13, 2009)

Brush comparison.

pic 1

pic 2


----------



## PollyRhythm (Jul 13, 2009)

Did this as a comparison of the MSF's I have compared with Warm Blend. I didn't see too many swatches for darker skin tones, NW47 for reference.

Warmed MSF, Warm Blend(each strip), New Vegas MSF(McQueen)


----------



## NeonKitty (Jul 13, 2009)

Solar white e/s on the left, White quadrant from Girlish romp MES on the right for both photos:

Natural light





indoor lighting





Girlish romp is less finely milled and very slightly more golden swatched.


----------



## AddictoLipstick (Jul 13, 2009)

*Swatches of Mfs Eyeshadow Eccentricity*
Mac Colour Craft Swatches and Review  4.jpg     (60.8 KB)

*Swatches of Smooth Merge *
Mac Colour Craft Swatches and Review  10.jpg     (72.0 KB) 

*Swatches of Msf Eyeshadow Odd Bits*
Mac Colour Craft Swatches and Review.jpg     (61.8 KB) 
*
Swatches of Warm Blend* 
Mac Colour Craft Swatches and Review  11.jpg     (79.2 KB) 

*Swatches of Madly Creative and Ever Embellish*
Mac Colour Craft Swatches and Review  12.jpg     (56.5 KB)


----------



## Blushbaby (Jul 14, 2009)

All swatched on NC50 skin


----------



## sapnap (Jul 15, 2009)

more pics!

I am unable to attach them in the other post.. if someone can help plmk!

Sunny By Nature, Porcelain Pink and Cheeky bronze on NC 45 skin - no foundation/concealor/powder/blush etc


----------



## Pika (Jul 15, 2009)

NC20-NW20 Skin:


----------



## Karrie (Jul 15, 2009)




----------



## ashpardesi (Jul 16, 2009)

.........


----------



## TISH1124 (Jul 16, 2009)

*Warm Blend MSF worn as Blush on NC45 *











*Madly Creative l/s NC45 non pigmented lips*





*
Comparison Swatches*


----------



## Arisone (Jul 17, 2009)

Style Demon Blush (left)
Warm Blend Trio (right)

Swatches on NC 50 Skin

From left to right (Style Demon, Warm Blend Trio)


----------



## RoseMe (Jul 17, 2009)

First 2 pics are Smooth Merge applied by MA as blush on NC25 cheek (I hate it! What shiny mess!)  The last 2 are Style Demon applied also by the same MA as blush, and it looks a lot better!!

Lipstick =  Made with love


----------



## chickatthegym (Jul 17, 2009)

Here is a comparison of ECCENTRICITY mes & Heat Element MES on NW25 skin.  The golds are very similar although the Eccentricity is more Yellowish toned and the Heat Element is a sandier gold.
















(Heat element is on top...
Eccentricity on bottom)


----------



## itskels (Jul 19, 2009)

style demon and warm blend MSF:






on NW50 skin:


----------



## jen77 (Jul 20, 2009)

Natural Flare MES and Colour Crafted Lipstick








Top Row-
Amberlights, Coppering
2nd Row-
Bold & Brazen, Mythology, Top Two Colors in Natural Flare
3rd Row-
Dazzleray Pigment, Retrospeck,Bottom Two Colors in Natural Flare, Mulch, Satin Taupe




Colour Crafted, Angel, Snob


----------



## nunu (Jul 21, 2009)

Left to right:
Cheeky Bronze and Porcelin Pink





Smooth Merge and Warm Blend





Top to Bottom
Cheeky Bronze and Porcelin Pink





Warm Blend





Smooth Merge





Minerlize Blushes:
Left to Right
Fad-Dabulous, Style Demon





Improvise and Cheek and Cheerful





Left to right:
Fad-Dabulous, Style Demon, Improvise and Cheek and Cheerful


----------



## fets (Jul 21, 2009)

Miss Marble lipglass




Porcelain Pink MSF












Another angle for Porcelain Pink


----------



## jen77 (Jul 23, 2009)

Cheeky Bronze, Pearl Sunshine Beauty Powder






​


----------



## Moxy (Jul 25, 2009)

Hand-Finish Mineralize Blush


----------



## spectrolite (Jul 26, 2009)

Colour Craft product photos and swatches on my skin. NC50/NW45.. somewhere between there lol >_<


----------



## caramel_geek (Jul 26, 2009)

Comparison of *Cheeky Bronze MSF* to other MAC MSF and blushes.

Taken indoor by the window with natural light. No flash. NC20-25.


----------



## cocolicouss (Jul 27, 2009)




----------



## chickatthegym (Jul 29, 2009)

Colour Craft swatches on NW25-30 skin
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











































Here is a comparison of the Colour Craft MSF's to some of the other MSF's:


----------



## Cinci (Jul 30, 2009)

Madly Creative Lipstick

For reference: I am a C4 in MAC Studio Fix Powder Foundation

Outdoor Natural Light, Cloudy (no touchups to photo except to smooth out my skin)





Indoor, no flash (no touchups to photo except to smooth out my skin)


----------



## Half N Half (Aug 7, 2009)




----------



## lushious_lips (Aug 14, 2009)

http://i631.photobucket.com/albums/u...2009/005-3.jpg
http://i631.photobucket.com/albums/u...2009/004-3.jpg
http://i631.photobucket.com/albums/u...2009/003-4.jpg
http://i631.photobucket.com/albums/u...2009/002-3.jpg
http://i631.photobucket.com/albums/u...2009/001-3.jpg


----------



## wannabelyn (Aug 23, 2009)

Style Demon Mineralize Blush
Smooth Merge MSF
226 Brush
131 Brush

No Flash
















Flash


----------

